# November 2010 TD winners!



## sumosmoke (Dec 7, 2010)

Who thought turkey could be boring? We had 6 delicious entries for November, and the SMF community has selected it's winner.

Winner of the Popular Vote, with 16 votes: *Squirrel* and her Turkey BLT! Squirrel is the recipient of a brand new Maverick ET-73!

Winner of the Judges Vote, awarded to the runner-up with 70 votes: *Bbally* with his Honey maple cured, boneless, oak hickory smoked Turkey. Bbally is the recipient of a $50 bbq goodie basket from Beer-B-Q.

The rest of the Judges Votes are as follows:

Bbally (Honey maple cured, boneless, oak hickory smoked Turkey) = 70
rp ribking (Basic white bread sandwich with white turkey meat and mayo w/a slice of cheddar cheese. Pulled dark turkey meat with shredded cheddar cheese burrito and a leg of turkey) = 46
richoso (Open faced Oaxaca Sub with Ancho Jicama slaw, turkey molé, topped with Oaxaca, tequila, and mesquite cheese sauce. A side of Yucca fries with Ancho Lime dip) = 69
rdKnB (Smoked Turkey Pot Pie, With Homemade Crust) = 51
miamirick (Apricot glazed, hot spice injected happy turkey) = 63
Squirrel (Turkey BLT) = 76 _**cannot be the winner of both polls in a TD**_


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to Squirrel and Bbally for some oustanding entries. Well deserved wins. It's all good my friend.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats and well deserved! They both look delicious.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 7, 2010)

Yay! How cool, I really wanted that Maverick like you just don't know!!! Congrats to you too Bob! Thanks for all the votes. I will post my stuff on this later tonight!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to the winners and all of you great entries


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 7, 2010)

Grats guys!

Squirrel you had me at "bacon weave" on a BLT lol.


----------



## roller (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to both of you your winning dishes were awsome !!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

Way to go Squirrel & Bob !

And the rest of you too.

They were all great !

Bear


----------



## deannc (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations to you both for two great looking dishes!


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Cheryl and Bob.  Excellent meals, both.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Some fine looking big birds in this month.


----------



## bbally (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you to the judges and Sumosmoke for her work on this monthly event.

And thanks to everyone who entered.  All the entries were excellent.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 7, 2010)

Congraulations squirrel & bob!!!! Now then let's hear bout those yucca fries:)


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 8, 2010)

Great Job Everyone!!

Congrats Squirrel and Bob!!!

Todd


----------



## arnie (Dec 8, 2010)

Congraulations! Nice spreads. I'm full just from looking


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations to you two and a great big yahoo for all that competed.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice Job Everyone, Thay all looked Terrific...

Congratulations to Cheryl and Bob...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations to Squirrel & BBally.

Both dishes looked delicious.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 8, 2010)

congrats to the winners as well as all the entries.........great meals!


----------



## bbally (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the thanks and congrats to squirrel,

I am interested in seeing that Ancho Jicama slaw recipe and the Turkey pot pie recipe if you guys are willing to post the recipes on those two.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 7, 2010)

Who thought turkey could be boring? We had 6 delicious entries for November, and the SMF community has selected it's winner.

Winner of the Popular Vote, with 16 votes: *Squirrel* and her Turkey BLT! Squirrel is the recipient of a brand new Maverick ET-73!

Winner of the Judges Vote, awarded to the runner-up with 70 votes: *Bbally* with his Honey maple cured, boneless, oak hickory smoked Turkey. Bbally is the recipient of a $50 bbq goodie basket from Beer-B-Q.

The rest of the Judges Votes are as follows:

Bbally (Honey maple cured, boneless, oak hickory smoked Turkey) = 70
rp ribking (Basic white bread sandwich with white turkey meat and mayo w/a slice of cheddar cheese. Pulled dark turkey meat with shredded cheddar cheese burrito and a leg of turkey) = 46
richoso (Open faced Oaxaca Sub with Ancho Jicama slaw, turkey molé, topped with Oaxaca, tequila, and mesquite cheese sauce. A side of Yucca fries with Ancho Lime dip) = 69
rdKnB (Smoked Turkey Pot Pie, With Homemade Crust) = 51
miamirick (Apricot glazed, hot spice injected happy turkey) = 63
Squirrel (Turkey BLT) = 76 _**cannot be the winner of both polls in a TD**_


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to Squirrel and Bbally for some oustanding entries. Well deserved wins. It's all good my friend.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats and well deserved! They both look delicious.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 7, 2010)

Yay! How cool, I really wanted that Maverick like you just don't know!!! Congrats to you too Bob! Thanks for all the votes. I will post my stuff on this later tonight!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to the winners and all of you great entries


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 7, 2010)

Grats guys!

Squirrel you had me at "bacon weave" on a BLT lol.


----------



## roller (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to both of you your winning dishes were awsome !!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

Way to go Squirrel & Bob !

And the rest of you too.

They were all great !

Bear


----------



## deannc (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations to you both for two great looking dishes!


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Cheryl and Bob.  Excellent meals, both.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats to all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Some fine looking big birds in this month.


----------



## bbally (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you to the judges and Sumosmoke for her work on this monthly event.

And thanks to everyone who entered.  All the entries were excellent.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 7, 2010)

Congraulations squirrel & bob!!!! Now then let's hear bout those yucca fries:)


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 8, 2010)

Great Job Everyone!!

Congrats Squirrel and Bob!!!

Todd


----------



## arnie (Dec 8, 2010)

Congraulations! Nice spreads. I'm full just from looking


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations to you two and a great big yahoo for all that competed.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice Job Everyone, Thay all looked Terrific...

Congratulations to Cheryl and Bob...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations to Squirrel & BBally.

Both dishes looked delicious.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 8, 2010)

congrats to the winners as well as all the entries.........great meals!


----------



## bbally (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the thanks and congrats to squirrel,

I am interested in seeing that Ancho Jicama slaw recipe and the Turkey pot pie recipe if you guys are willing to post the recipes on those two.


----------

